# ما هي أشهر طريقة للكشف عن ملفات التجسس في كومبيوترك ؟



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

ما هي أشهر طريقة للكشف عن ملفات التجسس ؟​ 

*هناك العديد من الطرق للكشف عن وجود ملفات التجسس في جهازك .. *
*الطريقة الأولى : برامج الكشف عن ملفات التجسس والفيروسات *​ 
*استخدام أحد برامج الكشف عن ملفات التجسس وكذلك الحماية من التجسس والهاكرز عن طريق عمل جدار ناري يمنع دخول المتطفلين ... *​ 
*من أشهر وأفضل برامج الكشف عن ملفات التجسس : *​ 
*Norton internet security *
*Zone alarm *
*MacAfee firewall *
*The Cleaner *​ 
*ومن أشهر وأفضل برامج الحماية من الهاكرز : *​ 
*ZoneAlarm *
*LockDown 2000 *
*Jammer *
*Internet Alert 99 *
*Tiny Personal Firewall *​ 

*الطريقة الثانية : *​ 
*بواسطة ملف تسجيل النظام Registry : *​ 
*- انقر على زر البدء Start . *​ 
*- أكتب في خانة التشغيل Run الأمر : rigedit *​ 
*- افتح المجلدات التالية حسب الترتيب في قائمة Registery Editor : *​ 
*- HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE *
*- Software *
*- Microsoft *
*- ******s *
*- Current Version *
*- Run *​ 
*- والآن من نافذة تسجيل النظام Registry Editor انظر الي يمين النافذة بالشاشة المقسومة ستشاهد تحت قائمة Names أسماء الملفات التي تعمل مع قائمة بدء التشغيل ويقابلها في قائمة Data عناوين الملفات. *​ 
*- لاحظ الملفات جيدا فإن وجدت ملف لايقابلة عنوان بالـ Data او قد ظهر أمامة سهم صغير <--- فهو ملف تجسس إذ ليس له عنوان معين بالويندوز . *​ 
*- تخلص منه بالضغط على الزر الأيمن للفارة ثم Delete *​ 

*الطريقة الثالثة : *​ 
*بواسطة الأمر :msconfig *​ 
*- انقر على زر البدء Start *​ 
*- اكتب في خانة التشغيل Run الأمر التالي : msconfig *​ 
*- سوف تظهر لك نافذة System Configuration Utility *​ 
*- اختر من هذه النافذة من أعلى قسم Start up *​ 
*- ستظهر لك شاشة تعرض البرامج التي تبدأ العمل مباشرة مع بدء تشغيل الجهاز . *​ 
*- إفحص هذة البرامج جيدا بالنظر فإن شككت بوجود برامج غريبة لم تقم أنت بتثبيتها بجهازك فقم بالغاء الإشارة الظاهرة بالمربع الصغير المقابل له فتكون بذلك قد أوقفت عمل البرنامج التجسسي أو غيره من البرامج الغير مرغوب بها. *​ 

*الطريقة الرابعة : *​ 
*بواسطة مشغل الدوس Dos : *​ 
*هذة الطريقة كانت تستخدم قبل ظهور الويندوز لإظهار ملفات التجسس مثل الباتش والتروجانز وهي من اسهل الطرق : *​ 
*- افتح الدوس من محث MSDos بقائمة البدء Start *​ 
*- أكتب الأمر التالي : *​ 
*C:/******s\dir patch.* e *​ 
*- إن وجدت ملف الباتش فقم بمسحة بالطريقة التالية: *​ 
*C:\******s\delete patch.* *​


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

وطبعا هناك برامج لمسح التروجان مثلا 

anti trojan و هذا برنامج مجاني


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكم جدا

موضوع مفيد​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مايو 2010)

*براااااااااااااااافو عليك

الف شكر
*​


----------



## رانا (5 مايو 2010)

رررررررررررررررائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

> شكرا ليكم جدا
> 
> موضوع مفيد


 
تدلل اخوية


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

> *براااااااااااااااافو عليك
> 
> الف شكر*


 
شكرا على مرورك منوور الموضوع


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

> رررررررررررررررائع


 
شكرااا


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

> شكرا على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا و الرب يبارك حياتك 

منووور الموضوع


----------



## الروح النارى (8 مايو 2010)

holiness قال:


> *هناك العديد من الطرق للكشف عن وجود ملفات التجسس في جهازك .. *
> ​


 
*شـــــــــكرااا ً ليك*

*أخى *** holiness ****

*رااائع *** جداااً*

*المسيح يرعاك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

​


----------

